# Game Thread, Blazers @ Grizzlies, 1-27-07



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We need Sergio..our offense is horrible right now. Dump it into Zach and let him work..which it isn't. We need ball/player movement.And Dixon needs to slow down, the first time he got hte ball he took a horrible shot underneath the hoop. Grrr


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

Once again, the job Nate and Zach both do on a nightly basis to help this franchise secure Oden or Durant should not go unmentioned.

Zach with his stellar defense so far, and Nate with his ever so entertaining brand of basketball. Subbing in Dixon over Martell for Roy was pure genious.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

LOL

We've had to use all 4 centers in the first quarter.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

I like Jack, but he needs to be benched. Sergio comes in and we score..plain n simple.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

Sergio is what i expected Bassy to be....and Mike Miller is having another career night vs us..watch him go out next game and be ice cold. Mags is worhtless on defense, he is letting Gasiol shoot jumpers all day long. At least he is showing signs of life down low. this is teh thread i meant for the comment to go too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> Sergio is what i expected Bassy to be....and Mike Miller is having another career night vs us..watch him go out next game and be ice cold. Mags is worhtless on defense, he is letting Gasiol shoot jumpers all day long. At least he is showing signs of life down low. this is teh thread i meant for the comment to go too.


From what I've seen Mags has been right up in Gasol's face. Gasol has just hit some tough shots.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

Our defense is pathteic as hell..when will Nate learn magloire cannot gaurd the other teams star...zach needs to pick n choose shots,because right now he's forcing and they aren't going in.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*



zagsfan20 said:


> From what I've seen Mags has been right up in Gasol's face. Gasol has just hit some tough shots.


There was a stretch in the middle of the 2nd quarter where he gave him a good 2 feet on 3 straight jumpers...


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

im gettin sick of randolph...we need to trade him away.....and magloire is actually playing well........


*waits for grizzles shooting % to even out*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

Blazers have gotten to within 6 points after trailing by 16 in the 3rd quarter!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

Blazers are on a 15-3 run, are within 4 at 66-62!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*

72-69! It's a 3 point game!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

2 point game! Come on Blazers pull this one out!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*



rose garden pimp said:


> im gettin sick of randolph...we need to trade him away.....and magloire is actually playing well........
> 
> 
> *waits for grizzles shooting % to even out*


well zach is playing better but i still wanna see him get traded so we have a more balanced/up tempo offense.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Got to hit your FTs!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm very concerned Nate left Roy,Jack, and Zach in for the whole 3rd quarter...one of two things will happen in the 4th. 1) they will get stiff on the bench from too much rest..2)they will get a minor rest and be too tired to finish the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dang! Make the FT!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pass by Sergio!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on Aldrige, hit these FTs!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

flagrant?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's BS! No way was it flagrant!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Breaking News:joel Comes Back In The Fourth Quater*

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:joel Comes Back In The Fourth Quater*

something tells me his coming out after this timeout


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are refusing to go down!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't like Sergigo going out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

1 point lead and the ball. We need this basket to go up by 3.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, we got one there, but we'll take it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Big time TO, 5 point possible turn around.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

if my thread got merged so should nate mcmoron thread


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a hustle ball by Joel!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jack forced it, got to give it up.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i'd rather have the ball in roys hand


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (10 members and 5 guests) 
mgb, BlayZa, conkeso, mediocre man, migeru13, Roland Garros, rose garden pimp, The Sebastian Express, Verro 

Wow, you guys are quiet!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

pryz better be in late every game from now on


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> i'd rather have the ball in roys hand


I agree.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Have Sergio run the final play.

Please.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

rose garden pimp said:


> i'd rather have the ball in roys hand


8 seconds left, give it to roy


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I will stop being quiet for you, Mgb, and hope that Roy gets it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That was a great foul! We were in trouble and they could have ran off a lot of the clock instead. Oh well OT anyway.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Ot


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Have Sergio run the final play.
> 
> Please.


are you serious??????


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, that was a offensive foul on Roy. Lucky they missed that.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

So we go into Overtime.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Zach! Hope he's as dominant in this OT as the last OT.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, don't go cold now!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes! Of!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES! OF! Great D by Zach and Joel.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Grizzle Thread*



rose garden pimp said:


> well zach is playing better but i still wanna see him get traded so we have a more balanced/up tempo offense.


Credit tinged with hate. Nice.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Clutch FTs Zach.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Clutch FTs Zach.


And he splits the pair.

That hurts. Zach was too worried about his shorts it seems.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That looked like all ball.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> Zach was too worried about his shorts it seems.




Dude was exhausted. Smart play to delay things so he was ready to take the foul shots. Anything to criticise Zach though, right?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> And he splits the pair.
> 
> That hurts. Zach was too worried about his shorts it seems.


At least he hit one of them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why do they keep going to Zach, he's been off.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Double OT!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nate...QUIT GIVING IT TO ZACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!He cannot score on Gasol..he's shorter and tired as ****...ugh...he has no gas left in the tank..please let Brandon take over.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow i thought that was good


i just messed up my arm when gasol missed two free throws....after the second one i jumped up and got a real tinging feeling in my arm......oooooouch


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mgb said:


> Why do they keep going to Zach, he's been off.


its the McMillan Way!:lol:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> wow i thought that was good
> 
> 
> i just messed up my arm when gasol missed two free throws....after the second one i jumped up and *got a real tinging feeling in my arm......oooooouch*


I hear ya, I got my oxygen turn up full blast and my heart is still pounding away.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

get Jack's worthless *** out of there, put in Sergio, ball movement has stalled. Joel is playing great, and he was playing really well with all the screens when Sergio was in. TELL ZACH TO PASS THE BALL TO IME FOR THREE WHEN HE'S HOT AND WIDE OPEN.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree, put Sergio in.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like Zach got a second breath.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Get Jack out of there.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, ROy!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Win or Lose, this has been the game of the year so far.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy roy roy roy


the natural


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't see how people could leave a game like this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a shot Zach!!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

zach with the 3 ?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i bet ppl are leaving now!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought Roy blew it missing a wide open Zach on the first screen but it sure worked out!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i wanted roy to go 1 on 1, i didnt want him passing it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is over. He did take forever trying to take it up the court and then Portland was smart to let them take it to the basket without fouling.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL at Sergio at Jamaal skipping off the floor together


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> i wanted roy to go 1 on 1, i didnt want him passing it.


Ya, but he was double out high and Zach was wide open no one on him near the baseline.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Zach may pissm e off sometimes, but he just pimped Roy for Rookie of The Year in the postgame interview...SWEET! ANd he did come up clutch(Zach) in the 2nd ot...but they weren't any of thsoe rolling hooks over Gasol though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy speaks truth.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Zach may pissm e off sometimes, but he just pimped Roy for Rookie of The Year in the postgame interview...SWEET! ANd he did come up clutch(Zach) in the 2nd ot...but they weren't any of thsoe rolling hooks over Gasol though.


haha that was funny

i think roy and zach are building a great friendship


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

what a great game...it was awesome to watch! go blazers!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i wish i was at that game in the rose garden


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I liked how the team hit big shots, and didn't lose its poise late in the game. I like how Zach scored a lot, but he took waaaaaaaaay too many shots. 

but it's a win. It doesn't change my opinion of him, but it does make me feel a lot better about him shooting 40 times (or however many it was).


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

what a game...i turned it off at halftime only to turn it on in the 4th and see them tied...whew.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Great f***ing win!

Man I'm glad I kept watching after that first half...

I honestly don't know how Zach does it some times, but despite that first half he actually had a career night.. 

And Joel... I was shocked to see him in the game in the fourth quarter, but he came up big at times on defense.

yay!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> what a game...i turned it off at halftime only to turn it on in the 4th and see them tied...whew.


In the third my wife wanted me to switch it but she ended up watching something in another room.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Nate...QUIT GIVING IT TO ZACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!He cannot score on Gasol..he's shorter and tired as ****...ugh...he has no gas left in the tank..please let Brandon take over.


Zach Randolph, PF	47	16-40	1-2	9-11	4	8	12	2	2	0	4	4	42


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Zach Randolph, PF	47	16-40	1-2	9-11	4	8	12	2	2	0	4	4	42


16-40..nuff said. I didn't want him shooting those hooks over Gasol and we went to that play like 5 times in a row, that's why I was pissed. I do give him credit though in the 2nd ot, he was money, but as was Roy!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Gutsy performance in the second half to get the win. Martell had another good game, and Roy finds a way to make himself effective in important parts of games. Zbo would have had 50 had he shot well in the first half. But of course the game would not have gone into overtime then. Kudos to Zbo for staying after it. After the 1st half I was about ready to give up on him.

One thing I think made a big difference that I didn't see talked about much: Pryzbilla. Finally Nate uses him when we need stops, and we get them. He effected a lot of shots, and got some big boards, and hit the ground for loose balls. How long has it been since we have seen Nate use him in the 4th? It shows why he is more effective then Magloire in many ways. He also sets better picks. Too bad he can't hit a 15 foot jumper.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Very true, Joel helped a lot! Great seeing him playing late in the game for once. But Mags wasn't terrible, he was 4-5 and 4 rebounds in 21 mins.

Ime had a great game! 8-10 with 2-2 3 pointers for 21 points, 7 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals and no TOs! Very nice game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow, I wish there was more than one game ball to give out.

Strong nights from Sergio, Martell, Zach, Joel (in the 4th quarter, no less!), B-Roy, Ime (a great story just gets better) and Jack (for keeping a steady head about himself and the team through the close calls tonight).

The Comeback Kids strike again!

And oh by the way ... Portland STOPPED Memphis' fast break in most of the fourth quarter and both overtimes. I would LOVE to see a fast break points breakdown for the Grizzlies in the final quarter and in overtime. Portland controlled the tempo and won.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

I hate my DVR. I recorded the game only to have it finish after the end of the 4th, so I missed out on both OTs. Oh well, I still saw more than without Leage Pass preview.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

porkchopexpress said:


> I hate my DVR. I recorded the game only to have it finish after the end of the 4th, so I missed out on both OTs. Oh well, I still saw more than without Leage Pass preview.


Set it to record an hour longer than standard. That will get you at at least 2 OTs. 

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ESPN.com features some statistical anomalies each day from the world sports, courtesy of the Elias Sports Bureau. One of tonight's stats features Zach.


ESPN.com said:


> Zach Randolph took a team-record 40 shots in Portland's double-overtime win at Memphis. Geoff Petrie had held the franchise record since February 8, 1973 when he had 37 field-goal attempts in a loss to the Warriors in Oakland.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant is the only other NBA player to take 40-or-more shots in a game over the last five NBA seasons. Kobe has thrown up that many shots in six different games over that span.*


Wow!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice game note from Quick's recap today:


Jason Quick's game story said:


> Sergio Rodriguez made sure he let Roy know that he had a team-high seven assists -- one more than Roy -- as the two continue to compete against each other for the rookie lead in assists-per-game. Rodriguez entered the game leading all rookies with a 3.3 average, while Roy was tied for second at 2.9 per game. "I'm crushing you," Rodriguez joked.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Good win. Nice to see a close game like this go our way!


----------

